# Help with sex



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, now that I have your attention... :wink: 

Same old question, can't tell what sex these guys/gals are. They're almost a year old (too young to tell?), no calling obviously. I'm torn on the issue, but I'm kind of leaning towards two females. I've tried playing recordings of tinc calls, and no reaction/luck. They do like Thelonious Monk however.

Frog A is more social, and always has been. "A" is out more, and seems more 'outgoing', however Frog B is generally dominant if there is ever an issue between them, though I have not noticed anything other than a little rudeness between them. "B" will occasionally jump in the way during feeding time, or even on top of "A" if need be, and "A" will act in a more submissive manor. This has been their pecking order since day one that I got them at about 2 mos old. Any assistance/comments welcome and appreciated. 

Thx as always, pix below.

*Frog "A"*










*Frog "B"*


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm thinking A-female, B-male...
Do you have any side shots? Usually the female will have a more pronounced hunch to the back, and will be a little larger.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A shot with them next to each other for size difference would also be helpful... I do have to agree with A likely being female.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thx folks. I guess if I thought they were a pair, I would have guess the other way, but then that's why I'm asking you for help!

I'll add side by side and profile pix as soon as possible.

thx again


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I think both are female


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

As I did also...

s


Shockfrog said:


> I think both are female


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

That's what I was afraid of. I sure don't want to get rid of one, but it would be nice to have a pair, and if I build another viv, I will want a different species. Decisions, decisions...

Here is the best I could do for a profile in case there are any other opinions. Frog B had no problem posing, but I think the auto focus light was giving "A" stage fright, so this is the best I could get. I see no diff in size between them at all. One will occasionally be chubbier than the other, but only becuase they get to the food first that day I think. Let me know your thoughts...

*Frog A in profile*










*Frog B in profile*


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Also found a mushroom in my tank today, not sure what it is, but I sure was excited to see it. It's less than an inch tall, but it has not been there for more than a day or so I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

very nice shroom. I just had one too, it only lasted two or three days.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

0.2 in my opinion.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all for the assist. Now I'm torn on what to do. Since these are my first, and I hate to get rid of one, but to me the ultimate accomplishment is to have a breeding pair becuase then I know I've done my job well. Guess I'll have to chew on that for a while.

BTW, the mushroom grew .5 inch today alone. Crazy! We've all enjoyed watching it, though I'm sure it will be gone soon. Perhaps more to come...


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Your pics are a little blurry so it's hard to tell but my first thought when I saw your first pictures were that they are both female.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

too much coffee, to little light. I appreciate your input though. That's what I'm leaning towards myself, but since these are my first, I don't know frogs/gender as well as most of you.

I think I'm resolved on trying to find a male for female trade if I can do so w/o too much expense and travel, perhaps I'll post on the trading forum once my daughter signs off on that. I keep forgetting that these are "her" frogs. Or so I told my wife... :wink: 

Any other input still appreciated.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

0.2 is my guess from the photos....A seems a bit fatter then B but I still went with 2 girls.

I am sure you can find some poor soul with 2 lonely boys!

S


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

which ever sex they are they look the same to me.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

> which ever sex they are they look the same to me.


Yes, I agree with that. I think that's the problem. If it were one of each, it would be easier for a newb to tell. Last stupid question: by 11 mos, I should be able to see a physical diff in a male's toe pads, correct?

Also, being that neither reacted to recorded calls by calling, would the general consensus be a lock on 0.2?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You're also assuming that those males will develop enlarged toepads anyways... this isn't a garenteed characteristic as much as a trend. It tends to vary between morphs, tho cobalts seem to have it...

At 11 months I wouldn't say anything is garenteed... but without a size difference and the toepads I'd lean more towards the both being females.

You could always just have two pairs of cobalts, each in their own tank :roll:


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Corey. Can I give my wife your number so you can share your logic with her? :wink: 

Not sure what I'm doing next, but I think the little lady only has one more tank in her at the moment, and if that's the case, I'm leaning towards a sweet 65 high paludarium w/Imi's. 

I sure do like your idea though!

Thank you again all for the advice.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah well, having two girls together is serious trouble once you get a male involved, so you'd have to either just keep the two ladies together, or pair them off seperately. And if you've raised them both up from babies and really want to breed them... its really hard to trade/sell one just so the other can have a boy toy  At least that's how I see it (especially being a sentimental female). But you've still got a couple months to figure it out.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

yes, that's the issue I'm having. Fortunatly one of them is more likable than the other, but they are both our first, and so darned cute! I don't think I could swing 3 frog tanks in the house on top of all my other "bizarre" tendancies though. My wife already puts up with enough. My daughter is going to think about it, and I think we'll either leave them as is, or try to do a trade. 

Thank you again all for your advice and time.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like a pair to me. notice the cleft on frog b`s toes and that they are slightly thicker toes all the way up. corey was right some morphs it`s more of a thicker finger and cleft toepads for the male and sickle shape for females toepads .


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

also dart frogs reach full size/maturity at different ages for different morphs and how big they initially come out of the water. if my dwarfs come out of thee water at 3/4 inch since they free roamed the tad tanks and i feed them 1-2X daily at 80 degrees they`ll breed at 6 months out of the water. a citronella coming out of the water at 1/2 inch and kept at 74 and fed every other day wont mature till 18 mos to 2 years.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

after looking again it may be the fuzzy outline on frog b that makes the toepads look cleft


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input, I'll check them a bit closer. My daughter I think wants to stick with these two regardless of gender, so maybe we'll find out for sure! It would be a shame I think to get rid of one of our first frogs anyway. 

Also, I've got a new imi or vent tank running through my brain at the moment, so there's always room for other pairs down the road...


----------

